
UK Cops Can Now Remotely Disable Phones Even If No Crime Has Been Committed - phr4ts
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/uk-cops-can-now-remotely-disable-phones-even-if-no-crime-has-been-committed
======
permatech
This along with the whole TV licence fee both seem so odd.

------
I_am_neo
pre-crime detention tactics are unjust

